

Court finds Samsung infringes 1 Apple patent - kshatrea
http://www.fosspatents.com/2014/01/us-court-finds-samsung-to-infringe-one.html

======
bdfh42
I am pretty sure that one of the guys in my programming team of the time wrote
an autocomplete component that ran on a Vax VMS system in 1991. It was
incorporated into a great many programs. OK, no "gestures" but we only had
keyboards then.

